# New 7100/7200 software spooling.



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

The Webtvclient the core of the dishplayer updated from 16914 which is what is on dish nets site to 16917


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

If this update was for Sirrus channels then they failed..... While I get the music the information is garbled ... half lines of info and info often misplaced.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

me too
something is not right, only my 508 gets all the info right


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

mindwarp said:


> me too
> something is not right, only my 508 gets all the info right


my 721 and 921 are getting the info fine


----------



## Scott41 (May 19, 2004)

Reason why dishplayer is showing the titles,artist and cd info wrong is because the way Music channels are set up on the dishplayer. ON a reg. receiver (301,2700, any one other than the 7100,7200) when you tune in 900 music channels they have displayed like this:

Title: Something
Artist: Something else
CD: Please buy me

but when you tune to the new 6000's it just shows it like this on Reg. Dish receivers:

Something
Something else
Please buy me

See no Title:,Artist:, or CD: .

So with the current dishplayer software it looks for the Song info after the Title:,Artist:,CD: marks.

With 6000 channels they are not there so the dishplayer is cutting them off by a few chars.

So how do we fix this. The easist way is to e-mail [email protected] and let him know that Dishplayer users are getting the short end of the stick when it comes to the new music channels and they all the need to ADD is the Title:,Artist:, CD: part to the 6000 channels and Dishplayer users will be happy. The other option is put in request with Microsoft to have a client update just for this and with status of Dishplayer that it is in I doubt they would do it.

SO LET CHARILE KNOW NOW.....Our numbers are dwendling but we are still here....LONG LIVE DISHPLAYER!!!:hurah:

Scott


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

yeah I had emailed them last night.


----------



## JosephF (Apr 23, 2002)

Myself, I will happily live with this problem for awhile. This product has been very stable for me for quite some time. If rolling it out this way gets me Sirius, WITHOUT causing other problems, I will be quite content


----------

